# Family Car Recommendation



## RandmTask (Apr 29, 2014)

Hi 

Been driving the same car for 10 years and the wife wants a change.

Im looking for a car for our family (2 kids under 4). Enough space in case we have a 3rd child and when family visit.

Was considering a 7 seater SUV or crossover. Budget about 50k and something relatively new so maybe 2010 or newer?

Don’t really need anything that would be going into the desert, more a daily driver with enough room in the back for trips to IKEA.

Friend has a Chevy Captiva which looks like it would suit our needs and budget (they are about 42 - 48k), any other ideas?

Is Dubizzle the best place to buy second hand cars?

Cheers,


----------



## tahir29 (Mar 13, 2014)

Nissan Patrol, best 4x4 in UAE. 

Visit showrooms, provide payment plans etc

Gargash Motors has some chinese brands high end, reliable and really good price. 
GS5 Gac Motors


----------



## Froglet (May 7, 2014)

Did you read his post? He is looking for a car 2010 or newer with a budget of 50k. Please tell me where on earth you're going to find a Patrol for that price... He is also not really planning to go into the desert...




tahir29 said:


> Nissan Patrol, best 4x4 in UAE.
> 
> Visit showrooms, provide payment plans etc
> 
> ...


----------



## tahir29 (Mar 13, 2014)

Yo Froglet, 

WHERE in my post does it say "BUY" a Nissan Patrol??? 

If i said buy a Nissan Patrol, i wouldn't say visit Gargash motors as they have cheap Chinese models. 

Doesn't mean you have a Nissan Patrol, you have to take it to the desert, I hardly take mine to the desert.

For 50k Nissan Pajero 2011,2012 shouldn't have a problem


----------



## Froglet (May 7, 2014)

If you didn't write it to advise him to buy a Patrol, why would you mention that a Patrol is the best? Just to throw it out there? It really adds zero value to this thread....

Besides, high end Chinese manufacturers? I think you're confused since 'high end' and 'Chinese' are mutually exclusive... If you really want to know, here is a list of Chinese car manufacturers.. List of automobile manufacturers of China - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

See any high-end ones? I don't...

And a Nissan Pajero? Well done mate.. It's Mitsubishi Pajero. And guess what, it's not Chinese... Both Nissan and Mitsubishi are JAPANESE








tahir29 said:


> Yo Froglet,
> 
> WHERE in my post does it say "BUY" a Nissan Patrol???
> 
> ...


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

RandmTask said:


> Hi
> 
> Been driving the same car for 10 years and the wife wants a change.
> 
> ...


Captiva has two pull up seats at the back to make it a 7 seater. So it should work for a few days, but not a real 7 seater.

Kia Sportage? [I think there is a 7 seater variant, but not sure]
Hyundai Santa Fe?

a 2nd hand Volvo XC90 would be a good buy as well and you might just get it in your price.

APartfrom Dubizzle, look at Automalluae.com
Also, once you shortlist a brand, all retailers sell their own branded pre-owned cars (but these may be more expensive or newer).


----------



## BigAndyD (Apr 19, 2013)

Second vote for the Santa Fe. Good on road handling (not much of an off-roader tho), plenty of availability with brand new currently available from 80k, so base model 2010 should be in your range. 

Comfortable family car with large load space. Two fold up seats in rear for occasional use as 7-seater. Good reliability and very good crash protection for class of vehicle. 

Not sure about prices, but Ford Explorer should also tick the right boxes. Good size, plenty of availability and even rear row of seats are available with ISOFIX fittings for child seats.

Pajero is a good size, but drives like a truck. However, if you ever feel that need to go off road, it's a genuinely capable vehicle and hugely popular.


----------

